# Forgot to attach 1099-R to 1040



## timdf911 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi guys,

new member and first post !

I'm a dual UK / US citizen who has resided in the UK for 8 years having sold my US residence and moved here in 2011.

Filed my taxes with no issues until this year when I forgot to attach a 1099-R showing tax withheld on IRA distributions.

I should be in line for a small tax refund, but the IRS has asked for supporting documents for line 17 which shows tax withheld from distributions.

They asked me to submit Form W2, wage and tax statement, Form 1042-S, Form 8805, Form 8288-A and any othe US withholding document.

I have none of the above and in my opinion they don't seem relevant - I'm thinking I just send them the missing 1099-R and see what happens.

I would have thought they would have received a copy in any event.

Puzzled !

Regards Tim


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't believe 1099-R (or 1099s of any sort) are supposed to be submitted with your tax returns. I've certainly never submitted them and I get my refund no sweat.


----------



## timdf911 (Mar 27, 2020)

*Box 4*

Thanks for the reply,

that's interesting but I note on the 1099-R it clearly says "if this form shows federal tax income withheld in box 4, attach this copy to your return".

In my case box 4 does show tax withheld and on this basis I should have attached it when I mailed my papers in.

Next year I think I'll try e filing as the postal delay takes 15 days of the 30 to respond if the IRS has a query.

Also I've never had to fill out the forms they are asking for and when I moved to the UK my taxes were done by a CPA for a few years until they became simpler so I figure ll my real estate issues were dealt with correctly.

I suspect they've sent a 'standard letter' without realising my true status - time will tell !

Regards Tim


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On checking the instructions for form 1040SR I see that including the 1099R is listed under "Tip" so it's not entirely clear if that is required or not. But like you say, they really should have received a copy already.


----------

